# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Showa III

## h_andria

Showa 

Lokal sekitar 30 cm, gender ??
Starting price : 207.007 rp
Kelipatan : minimal 19 rb
Sampai Jumat, 23 jan 2009 .. jam 17.17  (waktu server)
Belum termasuk biaya kirim, ikannya diambil dirumah, 
info 021 95458317
have a nice bid  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

